# Ryita Ferrero Rocher?



## Kaylz (Jun 25, 2017)

Just been on the Ryvita website and oddly they have a recipe for these, all it is is 5 ryvita original or dark rye crispbreads and 30g chocolate spread (they however specify Nutella) says the recipe should make about 10 so I've done my maths and that would make each one around 5.1g carbs (not too sure whether to try these or not to be fair as never had ryvita and chocolate together haha) x


----------



## New-journey (Jun 25, 2017)

You could try and let us know! Isn't Nutella full of sugar? I have a packet of dark chocolate rice cakes here, yet to eat then but 6.4 carbs per cake. I actually used to love them pre diagnose when I would eat four of them without thinking, those were the days!.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 25, 2017)

15g Nutella has 8.6g carbs of which 8.5g are sugar but it is relatively low GI,Tesco hazelnut spread is slightly better but you could just use whatever you want, I might try it out but I would probably use my cocoa and peanut butter spread for it  which would mean the carbs were only 4g per one but that would be with 40g rather than the 30g of Nutella xx


----------



## Ditto (Jun 25, 2017)

Daren't buy Ryvita, I'd eat the packet, yummy with Lurpak and cheese. The Nutella wouldn't last five minutes neither. Y'all are so good at eating sensibly. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 25, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Y'all are so good at eating sensibly. I don't know how you do it.


Simple really, if I don't inject enough to cover what I eat my sugars will go high, my fear of high bs is far greater than a need to eat chocolate spread, if I injected for it that would be different but I'm not prepared to eat anything that hasn't been covered by my bolus unless of course I hypo but in that case it wouldn't be treated very well by Nutella!  x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't like it although I do like hazelnuts (and of course Ferrero Rocher choc and Nutella are made by the same company) cos it's far too sweet!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 26, 2017)

I haven't even tried nutella since diagnosis so I expect I'd have trouble with it now too as my tastes have completely changed, suppose I could always melt a few squares of 90% or a 25g bar 85% and see if that works out haha x


----------

